

OPM hack: Vast amounts of extremely sensitive data stolen - Errorcod3
http://www.net-security.org/secworld.php?id=18508

======
tslug
This is why privacy is a flawed concept and not something we should cherish as
much as we seem to. It's an eggshell defense. It creates the illusion of
security, but once breached, it can make things much worse than before you had
it.

It's much more challenging to figure out how to achieve security with an open
system, but once you do, you don't have liabilities like this.

